# ATTN: B14s with Eibach Sportline!?!?!?!?



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I without a doubt have to replace these Arospeed coilovers--Im leaning towards the Sportlines.....

if possible..... Id like u guyz to please post pics of how your ride sits with this drop-----

Give me any info on how much u paid and from where----- 

and Wuts your general opinion on the springs-------

ANY INFO IS HELPFUL!!!!!

THANKZ


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*LOVE EM*

mp 
the sit real nice and feel great .ill post some pics later for you dont remember what i paid but it wasnt that much


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEAH..... so theirs not too much of a gap right---and post a pic as soon as u can

THANKZ addicted


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*no problem*

nah not to much gap i like it 








bad old pic hope it helps


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dont know if its this site or wut--BUT POSTING PICS IS A P.I.T.A.
doesnt show at all--

Any1 and Every1 whos posting pics: try posting address of pic --instead of pic itself

I might not be helping this at all but try....lol


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I can see the picture.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OH AIGHT I had to actually copy and paste the x onto a blank page to c it....MAYBE its just me but it doesnt look to low....there seems to be sum wut of a gap.

I mean I know its not going to sit right on the wheel but I was hoping it would give me a nice low look


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

depends on your rim size and how you adjust it i only had it lowered 1.5 or so didnt want to low i do to much highway driving


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OH I thought it was a 2in drop--I didnt think u could adjust it all.

NOW IM CONFUSED.......these arent coil overs


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*addictednissan*

You have eibach sportline springs right? It's advertised that they lower the car 1.9 inches. Since they are only different springs, the ride height is not adjustable. Why did you say you could adjust them?


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*dont be confused*

they dont go over 1.7 as far as i know . i have spacers in mine to adjust to the height i wanted. it not that you can adjust them unless you semnt them somewhere that can heat them up and size to the height you require i think ST does that not sure though sorry if i wasnt clear on that


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OH I get it --U really threw me off for a min. The springs didnt come wit spacers-did they???


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sportlines... I like the way the car sits, thats about all that I like about them. With my stock struts the ride is shitty. Too little travel,too high of a spring rate for the struts to handle,not a high enough spring rate for real performance. Anyway here is a pic


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

i've got sportlines with kyb adj gas shocks. the ride is good, but if you are seriously considering going that low i would advise to check out modivational rear shock mounts for an extra inch of wheel space and get some koni bump stops, they will help keep your stuff from going to shit and help smooth the ride out alot. our cars are jerks when it comes to low drops...but they look soo sooo good.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i want the sportlines with 17 inch rims and non-low profile rubber. but im not sure i wanna do that without gettin the KYB shocks first since i dont want it to have a bumpy ride. and about how much am i lookin to spend on the springs and shocks


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

around $500-600, thats if you don't get new rear mounting brackets and bump stops...yeah thats the better way to go though..don't do springs withoutshocks. my girlfriend did (she has a 98 se-r) and she now has to replace her front wheel bearings and possibly her front axle. no good at all.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so your saying to get everything all 2gether huh.. how much would the new mounts and bumps cost?


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

go to http://www.motivational.net/


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I didn't go with sport lines
My suspension set up is : eibach pro-kit/kyb-agx/koni stop-bumps/rear mounting 
I paid for everyhing like $800


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

Jay ive got the same setup minus the bumpstops......ide say the prokit/AGX setup is best


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*hmmm*

i think just the agx and eibachs would run you about $400 it is recommended you change everything but i did not put in any bump stops or mounting plates and i think the ride is nice but then again i dont sit in the back lol

MP i had the spacers made !


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey A RSENAL i got Injen WAI too and i love my suspension setup


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

[Eibach Pro-kits $215+s&h from www.tirerack.com
KYB-AGX $380 free s&h from www.jcwhitney.com
Rear mounts and bump stops $180 +s&h from www.motivational.net


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

email me if you want a pic of my car....i think soon im going to sell my sportlines though and buy the motivational shortened struts and ground control coilovers..just simply bc the front fender is cut higher than the rear and it makes it look like the rear is lowered more. i still like the look alot better than stock..and you get use to the ride except on very bumpy roads.


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*looking for Sportlines*

hey Katana, I'm interested in buying your sportlines, if you want to get rid of them. What kind of shocks/struts are you using with them?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

right now i'm using stock shocks/struts. when i buy my coilovers i am going to buy agx's for the rear and motivational shortened struts for the front. as far as selling my sportlines...i'm going to be honest. i wasn't going to sell them until i almost had enough money to buy my coilover set up..and seeing as how im broke bc i just put on an airdam,new clutch,and a new tire it's going to be awhile. if you are not in any hurry to get them i will sell them for $125 + shipping and also include the alignment kit which has never been installed. if you don't want to wait i understand..just let me know.


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*no problem*

I don't mind waiting. It will give me time to save up for some AGXs. Just let me know when your ready to sell them.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ALRIGHT every1 I just taped up my shocks so that the spring would sit tight and secure on it.........AND it made a HUGE difference. The ride is ALOT smoother the bumps arent as harsh and I got more control with my turns..

THe only problem now I just noticed is it seems like on one side I can hear the spring rubbing up against the tape--it sounds horrible but Ill just take off a strip of it this SAT...and it should be fine.

AND UKNOW WUT Im glad this worked cuz for $200 it doesnt seem like theres much of a drop on the ride with Sportlines---now I know my handling isnt that great BUT I was stuck with them any Im gonna make them ride the best I can NISMO BUMP STOPS are next............ 

BUT I STILL wouldnt reccomend these to any1--unless U really want to get low--IF U do SAVE for the GC coils


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

your ride is bumpy? is it because ur on aerospeed springs or is it cuz of the bump stops or shocks?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well I still have stock bumpstops so it could be that--BUT I think its more the actual spring----Arospeed doesnt make the best springs --uknow (;


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i c.. i think ill stick with the eibach springs. look like more people prefer the sport lines.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah just keep in mind that it wont really be too much lower but Eibach Sportline is a good choice-for an overall spring


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*Sportline vs. Pro-Kit*

I recently installed new KYB AGX & Eibach Pro-Kit springs on my 96 SE-R. Man, am I glad I chose NOT to go with the Sportline springs. From what I have heard, the Sportlines required some sort of camber adjust kit to avoid eating tires alive. With the Pro-kit springs, my alignment is still at factory specs, it rides great, I have yet to bottom the suspension out. It's the way Mother Nissan should have set it up from the factory - only wussy non-drivers would have complained about it being TOO stiff.

Plus, I know of a couple of people who have dented their engine support crossmembers on SE-R's from running the Sportlines. I'll give up .2-.4 of an inch (depending on who you believe) to keep from dragging my crossmember - or worse yet oil pan - on these crappy streets here in Atlanta.

JMHO - do as you please, it's your money...


----------

